# Cage Gladiators VI



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Latest fight card:

SEMI PRO

1. 77kg Aaron Wilkinson v Peter Ward

Manchester G.N.P Next Generation

2. 62kg Luke Holuj v Joel Morgan

Moss Side G.N.P Tmas

3. 77kg Jonny Ho v Gavin Steritt

Manchester G.N.P Wolfslair

PRO

4. 70kg Jake Vatsaloo 0-0-0 v Lee Barnes 0-1-0

Dogs of War Wolfslair

5. 77kg Gareth Burbridge 0-0-0v Mark Scanlon 2-0-0

Dogs of War Kaobon

6. 70kg Will Burke 3-2-0 v David Johnson 2-1-0

Predators Wolfslair

7. 88kg Chris Lewis 0-1-0 v Lee Chadwick 3-3-0

Dogs of War Kaobon

8. 70kg Matt sellers 4-1-0 v Rob Sinclair 3-0-0

Trojan Predators

9. 84kg Tom Haddock 8-8-0 v Kev Axeworthy 5-1-0

UFR Kaobon

10. 77kg Kam Atakuru 1-2-0 v Lucazs Les 1-2-0

Predators Wolfslair

11. 84kg Chris Ram 3-2-0 v Lee Dixon 1-2-0

Moss Side G.N.P Next Generation

12. 70kg Aldric Cassata 1-1-0 v Gary Kelly 2-0-0

Nice Gracie Barra Wolfslair

13. 77kg Emmet Mcnally 3-4-0 v Jay Gladden 2-0-0

UFR Kaobon

VACANT WORLD FEATHERWEIGHT TITLE

14. Fred Fernandez 4-4-1 v Ronnie Mann 10-1-1

French Top Team Trojan

VACANT BRITISH LIGHTWEIGHT TITLE

15. Aidon Marron 13-5-0 v Mick Sinclair 4-1-0

UFR Predators

BRITISH HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE

16. Martin Thompson 4-3-0 v Tom Blackledge 6-5-0

Whitehaven MMA Wolfslair


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

Why the **** put this on opposite Bravo showing UFC 82?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Theres always sky+ of a vcr if you live in the 80's


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm undecided myself....UFC or watch this. The only thing that puts me off is all the dickheads this venue attracts.....I have enough of them at work, as Marc will tell you!!:fight:

We'll see...I can see me staying in though with a couple of beers and watching the UFC.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Marso, that's EXACTLY what I'm doing


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

marc said:


> Theres always sky+ of a vcr if you live in the 80's


I wouldn't get to watch it until next thursday then. That's not an option.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Semi Pro

1. 77kg Aaron Wilkinson v Peter Ward

(Manchester G.N.P.) (Next Generation Liverpool)

Wilkinson via Guillotine Round One 3.55

2. 62kg Luke Holuj v Joel Morgan

(Moss Side G.N.P.) (TMAS Liverpool)

Holuj via Unanimous Decision Round Two

3. 77kg Jonny Ho v Gavin Sterrit

(Manchester G.N.P.) (Wolfslair)

Sterrit via Referee Stoppage/TKO Round One 0.13

4. 53kg Jordan Noon v Jack McGann

(Outcasts MMA) (Wolfslair)

Noon via Armbar (Verbal Submission) Round One 3.58

Professional

5. 77kg Marius Buzinskas v Lucaz Les

(Antonias London) (Wolfslair)

Les via Triangle Round One 1.13

6. 77kg Gareth Burbridge v Mark Scanlon

(Dogs of War) (Kaobon Liverpool)

Scanlon via Rear Naked Choke Round Two 2.29

7. 70kg Will Burke v David Johnson

(Predators) (Wolfslair)

Johnson via Guillotine Round Two 1.36

8. 84kg Chris Lewis v Lee Chadwick

(Dogs of War) (Kaobon Liverpool)

Chadwick via Rear Naked Choke Round Two 4.18

9. 70kg Matt Sellers v Rob Sinclair

(Trojan) (Predators)

Sinclair via Referee Stoppage Round Three 4.16

10. 84kg Tom Haddock v Kev Axeworthy

(EFR Belfast) (Kaobon Liverpool)

Haddock via Rear Naked Choke Round Two 2.12

11. 84kg Chris Ram v Lee Dixon

(Moss Side G.N.P.) (Next Generation Liverpool)

Dixon via Armbar Round One 2.02

12. 70kg Paul Jenkins v Gary Kelly

(Dogs of War) (Wolfslair)

No Contest (Jenkins unintentionally poked Kelly in eye, Kelly unable to continue)

13. 77kg Kevin Reed v Jay Gladden

(Dogs of War) (Kaobon Liverpool)

Gladden via Rear Naked Choke Round One 3.31

Vacant World Featherweight Title

14. Fred Fernandez v Ronnie Mann

(French Top Team) (Trojan)

Mann via Unanimous Decision (all 3 judges scoring 27-30)

Vacant British Lightweight Title

15. Aidon Marron v Mick Sinclair

(UFR Belfast) (Predators)

Marron via DQ (Sinclair kicked Marron to head whilst he was technically 'down' - one knee on mat) Round One 2.58

British Heavyweight Title

16. Martin Thompson v Tom Blackledge

(Whitehaven MMA) (Wolfslair)

Thompson via Referee Stoppage (Strikes/GNP) Round One 4.43


----------



## david.j. (Oct 4, 2007)

i won yerrrrrrrrr


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats CFD


----------

